# barracuda



## cravinqaz (Aug 5, 2010)

Does anyone have any tips on where to catch Barracuda near shore with a kayak? I went on a spearfishing trip years ago in panama city and the captain said they were delicions to eat and the danger of Sagittarius in the Northern gulf is almost none existence because there is no natural coral reefs so i tried on and let me tell you it was one of the best fish Ive ever ate.
at the end of April i will be staying at little lagoon for a few days and would like to catch a couple. PS not expecting to catch them in the lagoon.
Thanks,
Rob.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

I've actually seen some juvenile barracuda in the Intercoastal so why wouldn't they be in a lagoon? Most of the barracuda you see, around here, are on structure but I have seen loners just traveling the beach with nothing around. Sagittarius is not a word for the toxin but a word for a constellation and a Zodiac sign. I think you are referring to Ciguatera. There IS lots of natural coral around here but Ciguatera is usually a buildup from Barracuda eating fish who eat fire coral...which we don't have here. You can get the same thing from Grouper, under the right circumstances. 

Lots of people eat Barracuda and it is good. Some people only eat the part that is from the belly back. People who die, usually eat the liver or some organ that stores toxins. 

I've seen so many on the Avocet that it was ridiculous but that was around snapper season so the Barracudas had learned from the dolphins to just wait for a fisherman to do most of the work and then just take theirs.


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

like he said they are usually swimming around structure


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

I think they can smell dive gear on a boat.


----------



## Reel Justice (Apr 22, 2014)

Last season we were trolling for king one day and barracuda is all we could pick up. We were out on a boat not to far off shore trolling at 11knots dragging cigars. One of the girls on the boat was reeling in a Bonita and I went to knock it lose and two barracudas came right up to the boat. The first one cut it in half and the second one took a look and the skated out.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Seen them around the USS Mass several times. That is in reach if the current it not too bad.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

While fisherdad is right, they are on the mass but PLEASE don't take a yak out there unless you are highly experienced offshore and with out tides and currents!


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Always a fun fight!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

It's just the 'slimy-ness' of the darn things. I don't want to sound like a girl but they are as slimy as a sail cat.


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> It's just the 'slimy-ness' of the darn things. I don't want to sound like a girl but they are as slimy as a sail cat.


I'm with ya not so much the slime but two years ago I had the biggest in the rodeo and had to gut the fish before weigh in it stunk so bad one of the guys on the boat was gaging thought he was goin to loose it:thumbup:


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

I've seen a few on 3 barges in the heat of summer. It's probably easier and safer to get to 3 barges in yak compared to the Mass. The current at the Mass can even be tricky in a boat.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Seen them a few times at 3 barges, too. Usually accompanied by big schools of spadefish.


----------

